# GPU2 -> GPU3 Transition Guide



## msgclb (Jul 7, 2010)

I spotted this GPU2 -> GPU3 Transition Guide on the Folding Forum. The only links from the guide that I've added is the GPU3 clients so if you go to the guide you might find a link that's useful.




> GPU2 -> GPU3 Transition Guide
> 
> 
> Officially Supported Operating Systems:
> ...


----------



## bogmali (Jul 7, 2010)

Interesting Msgclb...I might just do the GPU3 clients with the -oneunit flag with all my GTX200 series cards.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 7, 2010)

What's better, PPD of 7803 or 5999?







For the record I know the answer.

A couple of days ago one of my GTX 260 cards faded to black and became a paper weight. I had another GTX 260 to make a set of 3 for my MSI K9A2 rig. While putting it back together I decided to change over to GPU3. To my surprise I didn't get a FAHCore_15. Running the FAHCore_11 I was getting around 7800 PPD. It wasn't until I read the GPU3 Guide that I discovered my error. You currently can't use the -advmethods flag with the GPU3 Client using the 8000 Series GPU, 9000 Series GPU or GTX 200 Series GPU and receive a FAHCore_15.

From the image you can see the my GPU2 is running FAHCore_11 even though I removed the -advmethods flag. I don't know why.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 7, 2010)

thats great but still waitin for some ATI love 

Edit: sorry OT but any timeline for ati?


----------

